# ferme (prison)



## anneta

Hola! He oido oí esta expresíon ,*prison ferme pour fauchage*, para referirse a un político francés que ha sido puesto a disposición judicial. Pero no sé a qué se refiere.
  saludos


----------



## puliku

hola,

se refiere al que dicho político se encuentra en la cárcel por haber destruido (segado de hecho) unos cultivos de maíz transgénico (una forma de protestar contra ese cultivo que no sabemos si perjudica o no la salud)... y podrá sin embargo ser candidato y por qué no elegido a las elecciones francesas.


----------



## anneta

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!

 Saludos


----------



## anananananana

Vale pero y como se dice "prison ferme" en español ?
Gracias


----------



## yserien

Prisión, si calificatívo.
Reducción de pena por buena conducta,permisos de fin de semana,ir solamente a dormir a la prisión, indultos.....


----------



## rolandbascou

Prison ferme es la carcel a secas, se opone a prision avec sursis.


----------



## yserien

En España un condenado sin antecedentes y con un año de pena no ingresa en prisión.Es una especie del "sursi" francés ya que si delinque nuevamente se suspende el "sursis" e ingresa en prisión.
Fuera de esto no hay,creo, ninguna otra clase de "sursi" por ejemplo a un condenado con más de un año.


----------



## Hey Li!

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
¡Hola! Tengo una duda de cómo traducir esto:

*Il a prit 20 piges 
Sam a prit du Ferme*

Mi intento:

_Tiene 20 años
Sam ha cogido ...? _

Ferme tiene que ver con coraje o algo así?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Hum... esto seguramente tiene que ver con años de *cárcel*.
Prendre 20 piges = condenado a 20 años.
Pero ferme, así solito, no lo entiendo... se dice *prison ferme*, es decir, sin posibilidad de salir antes.
Ponnos el contexto, gracias.


----------



## Paquita

"du ferme", puede ser "emprisonnement ferme"

De todos modos confirmo la opinión de JJV en ambos casos.
Puedes ser condenado a 20 años de cárcel y sólo hacer 15 ó 10 por varios motivos salvo si te condenan de forma "ferme"

Ojo: il a pri*s*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Paquit& said:


> "du ferme", puede ser "emprisonnement ferme"
> 
> De todos modos confirmo la opinión de JJV en ambos casos.
> 
> Ojo: il a pri*s*


 
Creo que se dice: condamné à xxx ans de prison ferme.
Como no se precisa cuántos en este caso, simplemente: lo condenaron sin posibilidad de libertad anticipada/libertad condicional, o como se diga en España.

Pri*s*, claro.


----------



## Paquita

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Creo que se dice: condamné à xxx ans de prison ferme.




... y te sobra razón... Solamente intenté encontrar con qué palabra en masculino se correspondía 'du'  de ahí "emprisonnement".

Diremos comúnmente: à 20 ans fermes (no estoy segura de que concuerde)


----------



## fredinmad

Hola,
Creo que aquí hay una pequeña confusión: estáis hablando del "período de seguridad" ("période de sûreté") que es la pena mínima que se tiene que cumplir (no puede haber suspensión o "tercer grado" antes de que termine).
Aquí hablan de "prison ferme" que se opone a "prison conditionnelle" ou "sursis" ("pena condicional"). La pena condicional es una condena a una pena de cárcel que no se cumple (pero que sí se tiene en cuenta en caso de reincidencia). 
Lo que sí me gustaría saber es cómo se traduce "prison ferme" en español. Nunca he visto la palabra y no sé si existe... 
Cualquier ayuda sería bienvenida


----------



## Hey Li!

Muchas gracias a los dos, ya le encuentro sentido.

Paquit& gracias por la correción, es que se me han ido las letras


----------



## Orbayu

Bonjour, 
¿Puede ser "prisión firme"?
Saludos


----------



## fredinmad

Hola,
Sí puede ser pero no se debe confundir con "sentencia firme" que significa "inapelable", es decir que no se puede recurrir ("exécutoire" en francés)...


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola
En Argentina la expresión es "prisión en firme", y poniéndola en gúguel veo que también se dice así en otros países


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Este hilo ha sido unido a otro existente.
Martine (Mod...)

No creo que corresponda a sin posibilidad de salir antes sino que tiene que ingresar en la cárcel y no solo en caso de recidivar. (Ver post 6)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

